# Hat 80



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

SAND FLEA. It's time to rein in HAT 80. We were given this PSYCO board so we could do our thing. YOU GAVE IT TO US! HAT 80 has NO reason or authority to move anything or interfere with our business.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I second that, Sandflea. To have a moderator of another board move a post and tell us what we can discuss on our forum makes it NOT our forum. 

Please address this situation.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sorry matt...but i to think HAT was over the line...it was an invite to the PSYCOS...the club is open to everyone that attends a meeting...so i guess everyone can come...but i don't think HAT had any right or reason to move the post...jmo


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*It Was*

A post to all but was intended for P.S.Y.C.O.S. The one thing we have never done is not allowed anyone the right to come and join in on anything we have ever done.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Also*

The point has been made that is the end of this. What you say reflects on all involved. Thank you. Eric.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Advisor said:


> SAND FLEA. It's time to rein in HAT 80. We were given this PSYCO board so we could do our thing. YOU GAVE IT TO US! HAT 80 has NO reason or authority to move anything or interfere with our business.


Funny how he moved it to his forum too.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

rattler said:


> sorry matt...but i to think HAT was over the line...it was an invite to the PSYCOS...the club is open to everyone that attends a meeting...so i guess everyone can come...but i don't think HAT had any right or reason to move the post...jmo


I too have to agree with Rattler, Advisor, Broken Rod and Rory, This was an invite for a trip for the PSYCO's which is always open to all, That has been what makes our club successful. Since you opened this forum for the PSYCO's We do not nor will we ever again post PSYCO stuff on other fourms. that was why you gave us this fourm and for that we are thankful to you. Now Hat80 crossed the line. For one this is not a boat related topic, just because we are planning a boat trip. Since our meetings are open to all do you want us posting them in all fourms. When we plan trips to Hatteras do you want them posted in the NC fourm. I have no problem with Hat80 personally, hell he has taught me a lot, except for his choice in football teams but I think that is a genetic defect and cant be helped  Hat probably felt that this should have been in the boating fourm no problem we just think otherwise

Please provide us guidence on this Matt and we will comply. If you want we could post the invite here and on what every board it crosses into i.e. boat trip to the boating board, Hatteras trip to the NC board etc.... However there wil be references to the PSYCO's in it if that is not a problem. As Eric said you say the word it is your site. You know a PM to our leader would have been a nice way to handle this. Just my opinion.

Thanks for your attention in this matter Matt


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the support Fellas.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I understand that tempers are hot here, but I want to make sure everyone understands that I set this board up for club business. When it comes to fishing reports, etc., it belongs on the respective board. As long as you're here, you're still part of the greater P&S community. For instance, if someone started a thread to put together a boat trip on the Va. board, it would have been moved to the Boating Board.

I'm glad to have each and every one of you keep posting your reports, but it's time for the PSCYO's to set up their own site. That way, you're in complete control of everything that happens there.

And in the future, please take complaints to me directly. You may not like a particular mod, but using this board for personal attacks is way out of line.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Y'all happy now?*

 

NFNMSG


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

and the cookie crumbles....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Haste makes waste*

Sand Flea I understand your position, you need to defend your mods.

And I don't want you to think that we don't appreciate the site. We do.

It does seem a bit much to suggest that it's ok to post the PSYCOs are having a get together (cook out) but not to put out an invite to go on a boat ride?

It would be a pain if I had to go to all the different forums to see which PSYCOs are sending out messages because it only pertains to that particular board.

Just wish this could have been handled in a better manner, that's all.


Mark


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ya'll have a good bunch of guys in your club. Maybe getting your own site is the best thing that could happen to ya.

I wish you the best. Keep fishin', keep catchin' and keep havin' fun.

I hope to see ya'll on the web sometime soon.

As Brokenrod says:

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

lol


----------



## DigitalHunter (Jun 6, 2006)

*Forum issues*

Guys I havent posted in a while, nice to be back. Mad I missed the meet and greet this month, I was on OVP all night. Woke up in my chair to Fred and his wife setting up at the T =) Anyway long story short, if we need to get a webserver setup with a forum it shouldnt be too hard. Im a tech and im sure we have a few geeks on the board and can get something setup. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Eric, your always one of the crew bud. 


the rest of ya'll psycos, c ya and good luck


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

NTKG said:


> Eric, your always one of the crew bud.
> 
> 
> the rest of ya'll psycos, c ya and good luck


I'm one of the "rest of ya'll psycos"... what have I done to earn such blatant animosity?


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*I think I missed*

the start of this saga some time ago. Anyone feel free to send me a pm and catch me up to speed..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Each and every one of you are still welcome here. Believe it or not, I actually want your group to flourish.

But before things get uglier, this thread is being locked down.

See ya'll on the beaches.


----------

